# pulled over by gardai, said i was speeding,told to produce insurance cert



## stevendoyle (25 Nov 2006)

was pulled over by a gardai car while coming into a built up area. 2 guards got out of car and one asked me what the hell i was doing going so fast coming into such an area. he asked a load of questions and took down details of car and license etc in his little black notebook thing. he told me to produce my insurance cert at my local gardai station. i asked what does this mean. he said it meant that "if  you dont produce it within 10 days i will come after u with a summons". i said ok but does this mean penalty points or what ie. is this the end of it if i produce the cert. he said regards the ppoints "we'll see because i didnt catch you on a speed gun/camera".....i was just wondering guys whats the story if i produce my insurance cert?? is that the end of it or am i to get penalty points?? cheers


----------



## Guest109 (25 Nov 2006)

Looks You Been Done For Speeding   Pay Up Or Pay The Penalty


----------



## stevendoyle (25 Nov 2006)

but seen as he doesnt have me on a speed camera whats the story???


----------



## liteweight (25 Nov 2006)

Usually if a Garda asks you to produce your insurance at a station then that's the end of it. Did he give you a ticket? When you go to the station make sure you check that they've taken note that you produced your insurance. If they don't (which happens) you will receive a summons. If, for some reason, they say they can't enter details at present, (which also happens) but they'll log it later....go back to station in a few days and ask them to check it has been logged.


----------



## stevendoyle (25 Nov 2006)

thats the thing i got no ticket or anything and he kept avoiding the question when i asked what was to happen after that ie was i getting penalty points???he only muttered under his breath the "we'll see comment"


----------



## serotoninsid (25 Nov 2006)

No speed gun reading = no points surely.  By the way, you do have the right to request to see the calibration sheet for the speed gun when stopped.  Seeing as he didnt have one, no grounds.


----------



## mo3art (25 Nov 2006)

Present your insurance certificate within the set number of days and that should be the end of it.
Even if he didn't clock you with a speed camera or have a read out of your speed at the time, he has requested you to present your original form insurance certificate at the local garda station.  If you don't do this within the set number of days, you will then be committing an offence which will result in a court summons & subsequently possibly penalty points and a fine.
Speaking from experience here!
Also when you present your certificate, take the badge number of the garda you present it to and make a note of the date & time.


----------



## ninsaga (25 Nov 2006)

were they driving behind you & clocked your speed that way?


----------



## stevendoyle (25 Nov 2006)

nah they weren't driving behind me, i saw the lights from a bit back up the road so they prob just saw me going up the road. i was talking to the gardai up at the station and he basically said that if there was no gun he cant really see how the other gardai would try and put it through. have presented the cert at the station so fingers crossed that i dont get the fine/points through the door...have to say tho that its gonna make me think twice eitherway...cheers guys, thanks for all the replies n hope i can repay the favour sometime in the future


----------



## ktwo (25 Nov 2006)

relax...all you have to do is what they asked you to do which is produce ure insurance within 10 days. they should have it in a book at the front desk that u were stopped..he didnt do you for speeding cause he had no proof..but you are lucky he did`nt do you for dangerous driveing..
    ktwo


----------



## dats_right (27 Nov 2006)

ee


----------



## bond-007 (27 Nov 2006)

It should be noted that failure to produce do not attract points as someone has stated earlier.


----------



## slave1 (28 Nov 2006)

a lot of these incidences could be avoided if everyone does what they are supposed to do which is carry their cert of insurance in their car as legally obliged, it takes up as much room in the car as it does in some folder somewhere in the house, don't forget you must carry your licence on you as well, not in the car, on you


----------



## Seagull (28 Nov 2006)

slave1 said:


> a lot of these incidences could be avoided if everyone does what they are supposed to do which is carry their cert of insurance in their car as legally obliged,


You have to have your insurance disk, but there is no obligation to carry the actual certificate. Having had the car broken into previously, I'm not prepared to leave important documents in the car.


----------



## polo9n (28 Nov 2006)

yep, that doesn't make sense to keep an important doc inside the car in case the car got broke into, so as the driving license why on earth the need to carry it with you has to do with the gardai?
is there any sense? can 't believe this is happening on this site over and over!


----------



## briancbyrne (29 Nov 2006)

thats the end of it if he didntgve you a little docket there and then to produce at the station.


----------



## SOM42 (29 Nov 2006)

briancbyrne said:


> thats the end of it if he didntgve you a little docket there and then to produce at the station.


 
Not necessarily.  You may be summonsed for a speeding offence as opposed to getting a fine on the spot.  This occurs in particulaly serious cases.  The Garda would be obliged to give the driver an oral warning though that a prosecution was being considered or serve a Notice of Intention to Prosecute within 14 days. This would be followed up by a summons.  It would appear though in this case that the OP could not be prosecuted for speeding.  A camera or speed gun is required for this.  Speed cannot be proved merely by the Garda following another car and taking the reading from his own speedometer.


----------



## stevendoyle (30 Nov 2006)

thanks guys..fingers crossed that's the end of it


----------



## Gone Fishin' (4 Dec 2006)

ninsaga said:


> were they driving behind you & clocked your speed that way?



That is not a calibrated speed measuring device and nobody can be summonsed for sppeding based on a tailing car's "alleged" speed.


----------



## bond-007 (4 Dec 2006)

They tried doing that to me.I was accused of doing 40ish in a 30 a few years ago. I stood my ground and never heard anymore about it.


----------

